# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  دعواتكم للحبيب عبد المنعم

## مرتضي دياب

*الاخ عبد المنعم يحتاج منا صالح الدعوات

غادر الاخ عبد المنعم لاجراء عمليات جراحية كبيرة 

اللهم اشفه وعافيه ورده الي اهله سالماً باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الاشتر

*سلامتك
وما تشوف شر 
نسال الله لك عاجل الشفاء 
*

----------


## ابومهند

*نسال الله له عاجل الشفاء
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
نسأل الله له الشفاء العاجل 

و ان شاء الله ما تشوف شر يا صديقي 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*اللهم  أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 
اللهم  أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
 اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية. 
 اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير. 
 اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين.
 اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين.
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب الباس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم يسر العملية لعبد المنعم الخليفة وأشفه ومتعه بالصحة والعافية
*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية. 
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير. 
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين.
اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*بالسلامة ان شاء الله حاج عبد المنعم ،،،،،،،،،ربنا يخفف عليك وييسر لك كل امر عسير
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*ربنا يرجعو بالسلامه
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*نسال المولي القدير الذي  لا اله ىالاهو رب العرش العظيم ان يعيده الي اهله واحبابه طيبا سالما فرحا  مسرورا يلبس ثوب الصحة والعافية

اللهم  امين  وصلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب الباس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
 اللهم يسر العملية لعبد المنعم الخليفة وأشفه ومتعه بالصحة والعافية
*

----------


## عمر ادم

*اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما اللهم رده سالما ومعافي واسبغ عليه نعمك ياجواد ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اللهم اشفه وعافه وارجعه لنا وكل احبائه معافي... طهور ان شاء الله.. اجر وعافيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*اللهم خفف عليه واكتب له الشفاء العاجل ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اشفه وعافه وارفع عنه يااكرم الاكرمين
ورده الى داره واهله سليما معافى برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*نسأل الله أن يشفيه شفاءاً عاجلاً .وأن يرده إلي أهله معافي .
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
إلهي ..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
إلهي ..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
إلهي ..
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية ..
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل ويجعله في ميزان حسناته ويكتب له السلامة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*اللهم أشفه وعافه يارب العالمين

اللهم أشفه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقما
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*اللهم نسألك عاجل الشفاء للحبيب عبدالمنعم خليفة .
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب الباس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم يسر العملية لعبد المنعم الخليفة وأشفه ومتعه بالصحة والعافية
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*اللهم أشفه
                        	*

----------


## محمد ابويحيي

*نسأل الله العلي القدير أن يمن عليه بالشفاء العاجل ويجعله في ميزان حسناته ويكتب له السلامة والعافية
ولو سمحنو يا شباب عنوان الاخ عبدالمعنم و رقمو تلفون ليه
                        	*

----------


## حفيدة سيده فرح

*لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
إلهي ..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
إلهي ..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
إلهي ..
إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية .
                        	*

----------


## abuashruf

*اللهم  ربّ الناس، أذهب البأس ،اشف ،أنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 
اللهم اشف حبيبنا عبدالمنعم
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير. 
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين.
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم اشفه يا شافي يا الله
سلامتك ود الخليفه واجر وعافيه ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية. 
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير. 
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين.
اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية. 
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير. 
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين.
اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين.
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*نسأل الله له الشفاء العاجل 
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*اللهم اشفه وعافيه ورده الي اهله سالماً باذن الله
ما يشوف شر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم اذهب البأس رب الناس  ......اشف انت الشافى لاشفاء  الا شفاؤك شفا  لايغادر سقما
اللهم  اشفى حبيبنا  عبدالمنعم ويسر  امره
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*نسال الله لعبد المنعم الشفاء العاجل.
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*رب الناس مذهب البأس لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك انت الشافي 
اشف اخونا عبد المنعم شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
يا شافي يا كافي
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*نسال الله له عاجل الشفاء وان يلبثه ثوب الصحه والعافية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم اشف اخونا عبدالمنعم وعافه وارجعه الى اهله سالما معافى
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*سلامات
نسال الله لك عاجل الشفاء
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*اللهم اشفيه  اشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يارب اشفيه واعده سالما غانما
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*سلامتكوما تشوف شر نسال الله لك عاجل الشفاء
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم اشفه انت الشافي شفا لا يقادر سقما
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*اللهم اشفه وعافيه ورده الي اهله سالماً باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين طه

*اللهم اشفه وعافيه ورده سالما يارب
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*اللهم أشفه شفاءا لايغادر سقما وعافه ياأرحم الراحمين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 
اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، بيدك الشفاء، ولا كاشف له إلّا أنت يا ربّ العالمين، آمين. 
اللهمّ إنّي أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك وسترك الجميل أن تشفيه وتمدّه بالصحّة والعافية. 
اللهمّ لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلّا إليك إنّك على كلّ شيءٍ قدير. 
اللهمّ ألبسه ثوب الصحّة والعافية عاجلاً غير آجلاً يا أرحم الرّاحمين.
اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ اشفه، اللهمّ آمين.
بأذن الله حبيبنا منعم ترجع لينا وانت في اتم صحة وعافية
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

اللهم أذهب البأس ربّ الناس، واشف وأنت الشّافي لا شفاء إلّا شفاؤك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً. 

الف لا باس عليك حبيبنا منعم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*اللهم ربنا اتم عافيته  واعده سالما  معافى لولده واسرته واهله  ولنا   ولمريخه وتقبل دعاء الداعين له بالسلامة    كفارة يازول يانادر
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام .
و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأه فى الليل و فى النهار .
و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة
المُضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم امين. 
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*عاجل الشفاء للأخ عبدالمنعم وربنا يتم عليه نعمة العافية ويعيده سالما .
أجر وعافية ..
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*للهم اشفه وعافيه ورده الي اهله سالماً باذن الله
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب الباس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم يسر العملية لعبد المنعم الخليفة وأشفه ومتعه بالصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## ودالبورت

*اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب البأس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم اشفه وعافه ورده الي اهله سالماً باذن الله 
*

----------


## امبدويات

*عاجل الشفاء الاخ عبد المنعم وربنا يديد الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا شافی اشفی انت الشافی
                        	*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*اللهم رب الناس إذهب البأس اللهم لا شفاء إﻻ شفاؤك شفاءا ﻻ يغادر سقما  اللهم أشفه وعافه
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*نسأل الله لك الشفاء العاجل 

و ان شاء الله ما تشوف شر يا ود الخليفة يا صديقي
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب البأس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب البأس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
اللهم رب الناس .. أذهب البأس .. أشف أنت الشافي .. لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك .. شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً
                        	*

----------


## الامير

*اللهم اسبغ عليه الصحه والعافيه ورده الى اهله معافى 
الف سلامه للاخ وربنا يتم العافيه
                        	*

----------


## عبدو

*ربي يشفيك
                        	*

----------

